# United States of America Embassy



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

MOscow










Telavive










Brussels










Oslo










Paris










Astana










Baghdad










Prague










*Ljubljana*










Bucharest










Rome










Athens


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The first one is in Ottawa, not Toronto.


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

Cidade_Branca said:


> Bucharest


I don't know which one of those is supposed to be the one in Bucharest (I'm guessing the one on top)... but none of them are


----------



## wrabbit (May 14, 2005)

Ottawa got lucky with its building. Poor Astana. Oslo & Tel Aviv are no great shakes, either.


----------



## Vancouverite (Nov 28, 2006)

The US Embassy in Baghdad is going to larger than Vatican City.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

US Embassy in Mexico City...


----------



## Smoker (Apr 5, 2007)

None of them seem to have any customers.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

The Ottawa embassy is great on the other side too:


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

This is what the U.S. Embassy in Helsinki looked like back in 1962.


----------



## SCWTC4 (Jun 16, 2007)

Sbz2ifc said:


> I don't know which one of those is supposed to be the one in Bucharest (I'm guessing the one on top)... but none of them are


the second one is in rome..


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

These are good, I'll know where to run to now.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

For the record, Tel Aviv, which has the US Embassy and a number of others, isn't the capital of Israel, Jerusalem is.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

The Palace of the embassy in Rome is really a masterpiece...


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Hm, on all pictures, we can see that american embassies turned real bunkers in cities... :lol:


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

i thought the same thing


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Buenos Aires
I can't find one single shot from the front, it's beautiful.


----------



## Jero (Jul 31, 2007)

Some more pictures

Manila:









Prague:









London:









Moscow:









Ottawa:


----------



## Lestatlenoir (Jul 16, 2007)

*US embassy in Kuala Lumpur*









[source:www.buyusa.gov]









[source:wikimedia.org]









[source:english.people.com]

:cheers:


----------



## irving1903 (Nov 25, 2006)

most of those embassies dont help portray a friendly image :[


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

irving1903 said:


> most of those embassies dont help portray a friendly image :[


I see where you're goin with the embassy in canada... looks to be housing some sort of missile silo near the top 
:applause: nice work on public relations there


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Any pics of the new one in Berlin? I was there when it was under construction


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice embassies, specially Moscow.


----------



## EL_AMERICANO (Nov 4, 2006)

TalB said:


> For the record, Tel Aviv, which has the US Embassy and a number of others, isn't the capital of Israel, Jerusalem is.


No duh we know it's not, most Embassy's are located in tel aviv not in Jerusalem you dumb nut


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Please invert from the personal attacks.


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

Rizzato said:


> I see where you're going with the embassy in Canada... looks to be housing some sort of missile silo near the top
> :applause: nice work on public relations there


The design was made to make sure that Jason Bourne will never get in.:lol: :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Marcanadian said:


> The first one is in Ottawa, not Toronto.


yea.. at first, i was like 'WTF? Toronto has a US-Embassy?' then I saw ur post haha.


----------

